# Adjusting my natural point of aim higher, help please...



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I think that I underestand that you can aim perfectly on target when your finger is behind the trigger, but are low if your finger is on the trigger. If so, this is simple target panic or the older term "Gold Shy". 

It has nothing to do with the bow design, longer ATA bows or bows designed for short draw. My DL is 26.5" and I've shot some of my best scores with a 42" ATA bow. It's all in your head. 

The cure is pretty well outlined in the book Idiot Proof Archery. In general it involves blank bale until you develop new habits and a new shot sequence and then a bridge where you gradually extend the range at which you can shoot a good shot. It's a long drawn out process and requires a lot of discipline and self honesty. 

It's not easy, and there is no shortcut, but you can do it. Thousands of archers have suffered from the same problem. The ones who accepted that it takes work to cure were able to conquer it. The one's who tried to cure it with a new release or some other gimic are the ones who still suffer or have dropped out of archery.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Machann (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Allen. Could this also perhaps be something with my form? Shoulder drop or something? Regards


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

No. 

One theory of target panic is that it is caused by an out of order or missing step of your shot sequence. The shoulder drop or some other form flaw might have caused your sequence to go wrong, but it's not what you need to focus on to control the TP. Get your shot sequence to the level that you can't do it any other way and you'll get your TP controlled. The good thing is that while you are working on the blank bale to ingrain your shot sequence, you can examine the various parts of your shot to see if there is room for improvement.

The book has a very good discussion of TP. It goes into much more depth than I can here. It's got a bit of BS in it too, but you'll quickly figure it out. I strongly recommend that you get a copy.

Good Luck
Allen


----------

